# your thoughts on eclipse rom?



## chriswho (Nov 15, 2011)

So I recently flashed Eclipse and all I can say is awesome! Why is this rom so overlooked? Is it because it is very vanilla compared to Theory (had Purity flashed before I switched to Eclipse)? I guess maybe a better question would be: why does Theory have such a big following compared to Eclipse/Liberty? I'm guessing it's the vanilla style Eclipse/Liberty takes on... but was wondering what you guys all thought? I guess I'm just more into the vanilla android.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

chriswho said:


> So I recently flashed Eclipse and all I can say is awesome! Why is this rom so overlooked? Is it because it is very vanilla compared to Theory (had Purity flashed before I switched to Eclipse)? I guess maybe a better question would be: why does Theory have such a big following compared to Eclipse/Liberty? I'm guessing it's the vanilla style Eclipse/Liberty takes on... but was wondering what you guys all thought? I guess I'm just more into the vanilla android.


I flashed all rome but by far, this is my favorite. So smooth and fast.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Here is v1.2, from the man himself









http://www.multiupload.com/8FQCGKPSP1


----------



## heavyMGS (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed. Eclipse is a very well done ROM. I've flashed back to it 2x after trying other ROMS. Not that the other ROMS are bad at all, it's all about preference. But it's a good one for sure. Very clean and quick with excellent battery life.

But I do love me some Liberty as well. 1st rom I ever put on my DX and my Bionic.

Either way, good times to have a Bionic.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

I wish it did have more theming support.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Here is v1.2, from the man himself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's still a test build no?


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> It's still a test build no?


Nope that is 1.2 final. Flash away if you want. Ill be making a HEAVY debloat of his awesome 1.2 when I get a chance. Not that his are bloated or anything I just remove shit I don't like such as swype and webtop and other stuff that some people can't live without. Ill post my stripped version in his thread assuming its ok with him.


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

darkrom said:


> Nope that is 1.2 final. Flash away if you want. Ill be making a HEAVY debloat of his awesome 1.2 when I get a chance. Not that his are bloated or anything I just remove shit I don't like such as swype and webtop and other stuff that some people can't live without. Ill post my stripped version in his thread assuming its ok with him.


Id be into the stripped version. Sounds like we have similar taste.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

Here is what I removed from "my" build. I really have no intention of taking any kind of credit since I am a noob, but this is practice for me really. I managed to shave off ~10MB of the size of nitros FANTASTIC 1.2.

This is what I removed if you are interested. I may upload it if nitro is ok with that. Waiting to get confirmation out of respect for his work









Removed from apps: FM Radio, Dock Service, swype, voicesearch, webtopsession,

Removed from BIN: DLNASRV, FMRADIOSERVICE'

I have no doubt that many of my changes will "break" things for certain users and many people will want some of the shit I removed. Obviously if you have a webtop or DLNA, or use radio or swype. I have absolutely no clue what removing Dock Service breaks, other than nothing I notice in how I PERSONALLY use the phone. If you are not using safestrap, I seriously just suggest using Nitros. I'm not a developer, just a budding rom enthusiast trying to learn.


----------



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

I've tried Liberty and Theory, but I like Eclipse the best. It has really good battery life and is very smooth running. The only thing Eclipse is missing.....theming support. All the other ROM's seem to have a ton of themes, so I'm really confused why there aren't more for this great running ROM. Currently I'm trying to read up on how to make my own themes, Eclipse will be the first one ROM I make a theme for.


----------

